# Beinhart Trailtour Wiesbaden



## picard (10. Juni 2015)

Am Samstag, den 20. Juni, geht es zu den Wiesbadener Trails. Dabei sind die Trails von der Platte zum Goldsteintal, der Rabengrund, der Altenstein und der Schläferkopf. Die Trails sind teilweise recht anspruchsvoll (Singletrailskale bis S2+), eine solide Bikebeherschung sollte daher vorhanden sein. Die Tour wird ca. 30km und 850hm, gefahren werden. Max. können 12 Teilnehmer mitfahren. Gäste sind willkommen.
Treffpunkt 20.06.15 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Fasanerie in Wiesbaden
Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2015)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliege1 (12. Juni 2015)

Dabei #2

Holger


----------



## Maffe (15. Juni 2015)

Dabei #3.


----------



## Mousy (16. Juni 2015)

Dabei #4.


----------



## Murph (16. Juni 2015)

Mit #5


----------



## filiale (16. Juni 2015)

wetterabhängig #6 (Gast)


----------



## DermitdemE (16. Juni 2015)

Dabei #7.


----------



## jussebel (19. Juni 2015)

komme auch mal mit wenns nicht regnet #8


----------



## matthias2003 (19. Juni 2015)

ich komme auch mit #9


----------



## picard (19. Juni 2015)

Björn ist die #10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2015)

Ich bin wieder raus, somit seid Ihr bei #9


----------



## picard (19. Juni 2015)

foxneb ist die #10


----------



## picard (19. Juni 2015)

Thomas M. ist die #11


----------



## jussebel (20. Juni 2015)

Edu kommt auch mit


----------



## picard (20. Juni 2015)

Noch eine Info zum Treffpunkt: Der Parkplatz liegt an der Einfahrt zum Schützenhaus, also nicht der gegenüber der Fasanerie!
Das Wetter soll trocken bleiben!


----------



## DermitdemE (20. Juni 2015)

Ohhhh... Hier bricht langsam die Sonne durch über dem Schläferskopf...
Es gibt aber auch dunkle Wolken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (20. Juni 2015)

Beinhart und Supercool. Tolle Leute und tolle Trails...
Vielen Dank für das Guiden, Michael.


----------



## Mousy (20. Juni 2015)

Schliesse mich dem an, klasse Tour. 

Olli, hats gereicht bis nach Hause ?


----------



## DermitdemE (20. Juni 2015)

Ne natürlich nicht... Aber ich bin angekommen


----------



## matthias2003 (20. Juni 2015)

war sehr lustig heute
Danke an Michael und die netten Mitfahrer (auch die mit den I-Bikes )


----------



## DermitdemE (21. Juni 2015)

Wenn jemand Interesse an der Tour hat...
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tdudxofujbitaxgn
Ich denke ich habe alle relevanten Trail-Ein-/Ausstiege eingezeichnet. Wenn nicht bitte Info an mich...


----------



## Murph (22. Juni 2015)

Von mir auch noch ein fettes *DANKESCHÖN* an Michael.
Hat Laune gemacht!


----------



## DermitdemE (23. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand Interesse an dem Video das ich gemacht habe von den Trails? Oder ist jemand von den MitfahrernInnen gar nicht begeistert.
Habe auf Fullface-Aufnahmen und -Schnitte verzichtet. Bin aber noch nicht fertig und könnte den einen oder andere noch rauslöschen oder "überpipsen"


----------



## Murph (23. Juni 2015)

Lass doch mal sehen!


----------



## DermitdemE (23. Juni 2015)

Ist ja noch nicht fertig geschnitten. Sind rund 30 Minuten und bevor ich die zu YT hochlade wollte ich mal die Befindlichkeiten abfragen.


----------



## Murph (23. Juni 2015)

30 Minuten? 
Soooo lang waren die Trails doch gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (23. Juni 2015)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Ist ja noch nicht fertig geschnitten. Sind rund 30 Minuten und bevor ich die zu YT hochlade wollte ich mal die Befindlichkeiten abfragen.


 
Als E-Biker habe ich keinen Ruf zu verlieren, leg los. 



Murph schrieb:


> 30 Minuten?
> Soooo lang waren die Trails doch gar nicht.


 
Wenn Dir 30 Minuten zu lange sind hättest Du mal den Bremshebel loslassen sollen.


----------



## Murph (23. Juni 2015)

War ja klar......


----------



## picard (23. Juni 2015)

Danke auch nochmal an alle Mitfahrer, ich hatte auch viel Spaß bei der Tour. Diese werden wir sicherlich wiederholen!


----------



## DermitdemE (23. Juni 2015)

23 Minuten ist Platten Reparatur  ui... Und weg...


----------



## jussebel (23. Juni 2015)

DmdE
nett das du nachfragst 
Kein Problem für mich..


----------



## fliege1 (23. Juni 2015)

dmdE,
Ist okay
Holger


----------



## matthias2003 (24. Juni 2015)

Oli:
wo ist denn das Filmchen, für mich auch kein Problem


----------



## Maffe (24. Juni 2015)

Auch von mir aus okay.

Und auch von mir vielen Dank an @picard  für die Tourplanung. Besonders die erste Abfahrt hatte für mich genau die richtige Balance zwischen "Fördern und Fordern" ;-) und der Altenstein ist eine schöne Neuentdeckung.


----------



## Murph (25. Juni 2015)

Ja Olli,wo kann man sich das Filmchen den anschauen?
Jetzt hast Du uns alle heiß gemacht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (26. Juni 2015)

Momentchen noch. Ich schneide doch noch dran rum. Denke das ich es heute oder morgen hochlade. Immer mit der Ruhe!
Geh Biken


----------



## Murph (26. Juni 2015)

Ahso.....


DermitdemE schrieb:


> 23 Minuten ist Platten Reparatur  ui... *Und weg*...


 Dachte das bedeute das Du gerade beim Hochladen wärst. :-(


----------



## DermitdemE (27. Juni 2015)

Nein, das war auf dem "Tubeless-Platten" gemünzt... 

Hier aber nun das Video. Leider im letzten Trail etwas mehr verwackelt. Da hat wohl mein Chestmount versagt. Ist mir beim schneiden gar nicht aufgefallen. Naja man erkennt es trotzdem.






Aber Achtung: Sind 31 Minuten  und wenn es gefällt hinterlasst einen "Daumen" bitte  DANKE!


----------



## picard (27. Juni 2015)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Nein, das war auf dem "Tubeless-Platten" gemünzt...
> 
> Hier aber nun das Video. Leider im letzten Trail etwas mehr verwackelt. Da hat wohl mein Chestmount versagt. Ist mir beim schneiden gar nicht aufgefallen. Naja man erkennt es trotzdem.
> 
> Aber Achtung: Sind 31 Minuten  und wenn es gefällt hinterlasst einen "Daumen" bitte  DANKE!


Der Link fehlt! -> hier


----------



## Mousy (27. Juni 2015)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> und wenn es gefällt hinterlasst einen "Daumen" bitte  DANKE!



Schön geschnitten, meinen Daumen hast Du. 

Beim zitieren sieht man den Media Link zum Video, so nicht.


----------



## picard (27. Juni 2015)

Mousy schrieb:


> Beim zitieren sieht man den Media Link zum Video, so nicht.


Der war ja auch noch nicht da!

Demnächst gibt es mehr Trails auf der "Trailtour Rheingau"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (27. Juni 2015)

Ja hatte den Link vergessen.

Freu mich schon.


----------



## Murph (29. Juni 2015)

Nö,gefällt mir nicht..... 

Quatsch,meinen Daumen hast Du!


----------

